# Onstage Banners/Visuals



## nonumbershere (Feb 12, 2011)

So i've been looking around at ways to make my band look better onstage, and I've seen these types of screens all over the place
Fan photos from Periphery | Facebook
Unfortunately, i don't know what they're actually called, or where I can get some ordered. Does anybody know anything about this?


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 12, 2011)

nonumbershere said:


> So i've been looking around at ways to make my band look better onstage, and I've seen these types of screens all over the place
> Fan photos from Periphery | Facebook
> Unfortunately, i don't know what they're actually called, or where I can get some ordered. Does anybody know anything about this?



Banners lol
you go to graphic design places I believe and they cost anywhere from 150-500$ if I remember correctly


----------



## nonumbershere (Feb 12, 2011)

haha, i always just figured banners were the ones you hang behind you. [/noob]
Thanks, i'll try that. I guess in person would be more reliable than online for this type of thing regardless


----------



## Inazone (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't see Facebook pics on my work PC, but in addition to "regular" banners, there are the stand-up type called scrims.


----------



## Ketzer (Feb 17, 2011)

we just hang an upside-down/backwards American Flag over the cab stack, have the band name scrawled onto it with Paint marker


----------



## _detox (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe you're actually referring to a "scrim." Lots of bands use them, and a quick Google turned up this website that does them: Rock City Band Backdrops, Banners, Amp Masks, Scrims. Painted Graphics That Set The Stage.

I'm sure there's many more though!


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Feb 17, 2011)

It's really popular amongst deathcore and pop punk bands, but I think it's a killer idea, and deffinitley enhances your stage show.


----------



## butch (Feb 19, 2011)

We got them to clean up the stage, and to "hide" the amps. Is it a full stack, a 2x12 combo, or POD running direct? Looks the same...

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 23, 2011)

backdrops?


----------

